# Cat foods for the hedgie



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been extensively researching on the cat food brands around me (and from online stores in my country) that has no corn or maize or soy and found Solid Gold katz n flocken and Nutra Gold (kitten for the baby hedgie, the others for after 6 months) as possible choices. They contain total lamb and chicken and various veggies as well as have a good % of protein and fat. For 6.6lbs worth of mix it costs about 32USD. Anyone knows how long it'll last on average? 

My friend who is already keeping a 3 month old hedgie (I have yet to get mine, long story) says that IAM is good enough (And loads cheaper) but I know for a fact it has corn in it, yet she says it's fine and her hedgie (Yoda) eats it and her poop is normal too. 

I'm kinda confused at this point as many make it sound like a death wish if a hedgie eats pet food with corn. Read over this forum that the reason is due to low/no nutrition and they cannot digest it (well or not at all?) 

My boyfriend (who has been tolerating my constant talk on hedgie nutrition and bedding and blah) asked me about being too protective over an animal that is wild. He said, and I quote, "They should be hardier and not need such detailed care, isn't it?" 

I need a rebuttal against that, someone help me :twisted::twisted::twisted:

Back to topic: Is cat/dog food with corn/maize/soy really a ban to put on hedgie food? I only ask because I'm going crazy tabulating costs and where to travel and how far and delivery options and what-if-my-hedgie-hates-the-food

Thanks everyone for tolerating my somewhat long post


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Your rebuttal is this. African pygmy hedgehogs are not wild creatures. They have been bred for decades to be pets, hence proper nutrition provided by the caregiver is crucial to the quality of life and health for the animal. Poor diet leads to he a 10th issues leads to expensive vet bills leads to dead hedgehogs leads to the cost of another hedgehog etc...


----------



## Erinaceous (Sep 9, 2014)

My hedgie is currently eating the Solid Gold Katz n Flocken and I've been happy with it so far  Her previous owner gave me the same bag she'd been feeding Clementine with and it seems like it'll finally be empty after about 5 weeks (I think it's a 2 or 3 pound bag, and a decent bit of it had already been eaten before I got it with my hedgehog). 

As gracefulchaos said, African pygmy hedgehogs haven't been wild animals for many generations. Additionally, they're mostly insectivores in the wild and the cat food we feed domestic animals is simply trying to match the nutrients they need to survive. Claiming that they can deal with cheaper, crappier food doesn't make too much sense since it's not like they're adapted to live off of low-quality cat food.

If a hedgie eats food with a lot of fillers like corn, it's not like they'll suddenly drop dead, but it's more like a human eating only fast food/junk food. The effects might not immediately be apparent, but low-quality food over one's lifespan will lead to a lot of health problems that can be largely avoided with a better diet.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

IAMS is a crap food, plain and simple. It won't kill a hedgehog necessarily, but it is not adequate nutrition. 
Exotic animals need special food. The hedgehog food that is commercially available now is awful because there hasn't been enough time and research that has gone into figuring out exactly what their nutritional needs are. 

I feed my little one what the breeder had her on which is purina smart blend. I am going to switch her to a blend of purina pro plan and authority. Then, after I know both of those foods are working for her, I am going to add a very natural one in a while because i've only had her for a week. I am lucky because I get a bag of cat food free from work every month- any brand I choose. 

My advice is to go with an expensive food, and a food that is in the middle and mix em together.


----------



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

So how much food will a hedgie eat on average (in lbs or kg) before it turns stale (meaning for 3-4 months?) Cos I need to place my order soon and I've no clue to buy the bigger bag or the smaller ones. 

Thanks for the rebuttal. He wasnt convinced though haha.


----------



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh and my breeder feeds them wet dog food. Is that safe at all?  There arent many breeders and one better breeder just sold out on me -.-


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wet dog food is fine. I feed my guys wet dog food every night as a part of their nightly buffet alone with raw beef and kibble. I use a mix of Natural Balance, Canidae, Nature's Variety and Blue Buffalo. 

Nutrition is definitely a passion of mine and I feel that any one willing to feed their animal cheap food just for the sake of being cheap should live of the dollar menu for a year.

Now with that being said expensive does not mean good either. Royal Canin is a pricey food but they lack quality ingredients. I like Solid Gold and used to use it but my hedgehogs weren't thrilled about it (different type though). Find a food you like and that is healthy. Look at the ingredients and look for a food that is between 30-35% protein and under 15% fat. I avoid corn and wheat as well.

Also a two pound bag will last a good while. Feel free to freeze half of the bag to maintain freshness.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I decided to add a tidbit about other people's hedgehogs. Sometimes people have great luck with animals. My fiance had this friend who had a hedgehog when they were younger. Still in the sleepover stage and such. His name was Cogsworth and he lived to be 8 years old!!

Cogsworth lived in a tiny hamster cage big enough for his food bowl and a wheel. He had a wheel that was most likely to small, can't imagine something much bigger fitting in the cage. He was fed mealworms and cat food but god only knows what brand it was. His owner put sandpaper on his wheel to trim his nails down and told me and my fiance to do the same. (Um, NO) He picked him up with gloves and I doubt he ever bonded with him. Cogsworth never had a heating set up and I doubt he ever saw a vet. 

This is a creature who lived to be 8 years old in what most people consider horrible conditions. I know people who have taken the best of care for their hedgehogs and have had them pass on at just over a year. Just because someone else got lucky and didn't have any problems does not AT ALL mean that someone else won't. 

It's good that a friend's hedgehog is doing fine on Iams. But imagine if your hedgehog has allergy to corn. I have seen my own dog live to be 15 years old living on Pedigree her whole life while my mom's spoiled rotten chihuahua passed away at 2 1/2. (The 15 year old was the dog I grew up with, I was not responsible for her food) It's crazy the way it works out sometimes. And yes some people do get lucky.

I accidentally turned off Penny's heat lamp during a freeze warning about a month ago. Her cage was 66 degrees when I woke up. I got very lucky and she was fine. Maybe Penny isn't heat sensitive. I'll never test that theory. Her lamp is still on every night. 

Sorry about the long windiness. My point is that doing what is best for your animal is always the best course of action. Knowing that if something, god forbid, did go wrong that you did everything in your power to make it right. You fed the right foods, kept the right temps, everything within your control was perfect. 

Not sure if this will convince the boyfriend but it's the best shot I could give. :-D


----------



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

Desiree, it's not longwinded at all. I enjoyed both your posts. I love food and nutrition and I'd want my hedgie to have the same quality food I have (and I live off almost a dollar menu as veggies and eggs are real cheap, meat isnt too unaffordable) 

I'm not sure what my friend is thinking, but I did offer to give her some of my mix if she wants. Her hedgie Yoda just started on dog food mixed with Iams and she doesn't want to change it again so soon.

How long is a while for a 2lb weight worth of food? I don't have enough space to freeze the food unfortunately, though I will definitely try. 

What's a sleepover stage?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hmm, I would say a 2 lb bag of food would last months, probably 4 depending on how much your hedgehog eats. I'm a bad judge of food consumption since I'm feeding a quill family of four. 

"Sleepover stage" was for the humans in my story. :lol: When do boys stop spending the night at each others house? I was just using it to clarify that they were young but I don't know how young.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would go more likely with 1-2 months, with a 2-lb bag, personally. Honestly, it's hard to tell. All hedgies differ in how much they eat, so you'll probably just have to order & see how long it lasts. I had about 15lbs of food for Lily at a time (three 4-6lb bags) and stored it in the deep freezer. It'd last about 5-6 months and by the end of that time, I'd still have a bit left of each kibble, but it'd be getting stale (even in the freezer) and she'd start eating less. Soon as she started eating less & we were near the ends of our bags, I knew it was time to dump the rest & get new bags.


----------



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply  Currently have a list of cat food I can buy and I'm not sure which isn't a good choice for a mix

Hi Tek Rations Naturals Grain Free Cat Dry Food

Ingredients: Chicken Meal, Peas, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Sweet Potatoes, Menhaden Fish Meal, Chick Peas, Flaxseed, Potatoes, Natural Flavor, Lentils, Tomato Pumace, Taurine, Dried Chicory Root, Alfalfa Leaf, Carrots, Cranberries, Herring Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Tomatoes, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, D-Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite, Folic Acid, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selinite, Cobalt Protenate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Enterococcus Faecium, Dried Aspergillus Niger, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Products.

Nutritional analysis: Crude Protein (Min) 38.0%, Crude Fat (Min) 18.0%, Crude Fiber (Max) 6.0%, Moisture (Max) 11.0%, Vitamin E 300 IU/kg, Magnesium (Max) 0.12%, Taurine (Min) 0.20%, Omega-6 Fatty Acid* (Min) 4.0%, Omega-3 Fatty Acid* (Min) 0.40%

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eagle Pro Holistic Life

Ingredients: De-boned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Herring Meal, Pure Pearled Barley, Steamed Oat, Natural Salmon Oil (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Flaxseed Oil, Sunflower Oil, Green Peas, Cranberries, Blueberries, Tomatoes, Carrots, Kelp, Alfalfa, Taurine, Parsley Leaf, Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Chamomile, Cinnamon, Rosemary Extract, Ginkgo, Dandelion Root, Marigold Flower, Turmeric, Burdock Root, Lavender Flower, Angelica Root, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lecithin, Choline Chloride

Nutritional analysis: Crude Protein Min.32%,crude Fat Min.20%, Crude Fiber Max.2.8%, Moisture Max. 10% Ash Max. 4.5% Calcium Min. 1.0% Phosphorus Min. 0.9% Magnesium Max. 0.07% Taurine Min. 0.25% DHA + EPA* Min. 1.1% Omega 6* Min. 3.6% Omega 3* Min. 1.1% Vitamin A Min. 22,500 IU/kg Vitamin E Min. 170 IU/kg Vitamin C* Min. 31.5mg/kg Glucosamine* Min. 1230mg/kg Total Lactic Acid Producing Bacteria (LAB)* Min. 300 million CFU/lb Protease* Min. 340 HUT/lb Cellulase* Min. 140 CU/lb Amylase* Min. 7 DU/lb

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adironrack Cat Adult and Senior Lean

Ingredients: Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Ground Grain Sorghum, Oat Groats, Egg Product, Whitefish Meal, Natural Flavor, Brewers Dried Yeast, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Whole Ground Flaxseed, Menhaden Fish Oil, L-Lysine, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Lecithin, Salt, Taurine, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Organic Dried Kelp, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Citric Acid, Folic Acid, Iron Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate

Nutritional Analysis: Crude Protein MIN 28.0% | Crude Fat MAX 10% | Crude Fat MIN 8.0% | Crude Fiber MAX 3.0% | Moisture MAX 10.0% | Ash MAX 6.0% | Omega 6 (Linoleic Acid) MIN 1.7% | * Omega 3 (Linolenic Acid) MIN 0.28%

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nutriedge cat - chicken and rice formula 

Ingredients: Chicken meal, brown rice, millet, ground grain sorghum, chicken fat (preserved with mies tocopherols), egg product, herring meal, brewer dried yeast, natural flavour, dried plain beet pulp, whole ground flaxseed, menhaden fish oil, tuna meal, carrot, celery, beet, parsley, lettuce, watercress, spinach, lecithin, DL-methionine, potassium chloride, canola oil, L-lysine, Cranberry/blueberry, taurine, choline chloride, salt, monosodium phosphate, vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, mineral oil, organic dried kelp, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavine supplement, ascorbic acid, biotin, d-calcium panthothenate, vitamin B12 supplement, Vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, citric acid, folic acid, iron sulfate, zinc sulfate, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, zinc oide, manganese sulcate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese oxide, selenium, calcium iodate

Nutritional analysis: Crude protein min 30%, crude fat min 16%, crude fiber min 3.50%, moisture min 10%, ash max 6.5%, magnesium max 0.1%, taurine min 0.2%, omega 6 (linoleic acid) min 3.6%, omega (linoleic acid) min 0.65%

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nutragold holistic indoor cat

Ingredients: Chicken, chicken meal, barley, egg derivatives, ground rice, powdered cellulose, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), salmon, potatoes (2%), millet, natural chicken flavor, linseed, sodium bisulphate, ocean fish meal, potassium chloride, DL-methionine, choline chloride, dried chicory root, taurine, shell fish flour (a source of glucosamine), cartilage of poultry (a source of chondroitin sulphate), kelp, carrots (0.1%), peas (0.1%), apples (0.1%), tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamins and minerals.

Nutritional analysis: Crude Protein	32.00%, Crude Oils and Fats	14%, Crude Ash	7.0% Crude Fiber	7.0%	, Moisture	10.00%, Calcium	1.4%, Phosphorus 1.1%, Glucosamine Hydrochloride *	300 mg/kg Chondroitin Sulfate*	100 mg/kg Vitamin A	10,000 IU/kg Vitamin D	750 IU/kg Vitamin E	150 IU/kg Iron Proteinate	60 mg/kg Copper Proteinate	7.5 mg/kg Ferrous Sulphate	60 mg/kg Copper Sulphate	7.5 mg/kg Potassium Iodide 1.8 mg/kg Manganese Proteinate	15 mg/kg Manganous Oxide	15 mg/kg Omega-6 Fatty Acids *	2.20% Omega-3 Fatty Acids *	0.40%

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Solid Gold Katz n Flocken

Ingredients: Lamb, Chicken Meal, Peas, Brown Rice, Pea Protein, Cracked Pearled Barley, Ocean Fish Meal, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols) , Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Choline Chloride, dl-methionine, Taurine, Salmon Oil (source of DHA), Potassium Chloride, Dried Chicory Root, Amaranth, Parsley Flakes, Spearmint, Almond Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Sesame Oil (preserved by mixed tocopherols), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Kelp, Thyme, Blueberries, Cranberries, Apples, Lentils, Quinoa, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Panthothenate, Riboflavin, Copper Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Rosemary Extract

Nutritional analysis: Protein, Min 34% Fat, Min 12% Fiber, Max 4% Moisture, Max 10% Calories per cup, 380/cup


I know it's more than a handful of words, but I'm not so sure of the other ingredients in the kibble. I don't know what "natural flavour" is, does anyone have the answer?

Many thanks to anyone reading this (it's an eye pain for sure)


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I feed Katz n Flocken Solid Gold--all life stages cat food. I buy the 4 lb bag and since it's in a mix, it will be stale before she eats it all. (I have a lot of friends with cats who get the old bag before it expires) Also in the mix is Chicken soup---weight and mature care, Merrick Purrfect blend, senior cat and some Blue Buffalo that is almost gone. 

One thing to remember with corn---it is the most genetically modified food on the planet. I don't think it's good for people or animals! And it seems to be in EVERYTHING.

Hedgehogs are so prone to cancer that anything you can do to provide them the best care and feeding is probably worth it. Since they are so small, any toxin will affect them greatly.

When hedgehogs were first brought over from Africa and kept as pets, they lived a LOT longer and were fed what we think today as "crap foods". (Back then IAMS was a good food too.) Now that they have been bred here for generations, they no longer bear any resemblance of the animal they used to be.


----------



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks MomLady  I'm not sure if any of the brands I listed has corn in it. I tried to do as much research as I can and these are the only available grain-free cat food around. Is there any on my list I should avoid at all costs?


----------



## Moonwishes (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh and there's another one:

1st Choice Nutrition Kitten Chaton

Ingredients: Chicken, chicken meal, rice, chicken fat naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, pea protein, dried egg product, fish meal, brown rice, pearled barley, oat groats, natural flavor, beet pulp, pea fiber, whole flaxseed, salmon oil (a source of DHA), dried tomato pomace, potassium chloride, lecithin, choline chloride, salt, calcium propionate (as a preservative), calcium carbonate, yeast extract (a source of mannan-oligosaccharides), taurine, sodium bisulfate, DL-methionine, chicory extract (a source of inulin), ferrous sulfate, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), L-lysine, zinc oxide, sodium selenite, alpha-tocopherol acetate (a source of vitamin E), nicotinic acid, Yucca schidigera extract, calcium iodate, manganous oxide, D-calcium pantothenate, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin A supplement, cholecalciferol (a source of vitamin D3), zinc proteinate, biotin, dried spearmint, dried parsley, green tea extract, manganese proteinate, vitamin B12 supplement, cobalt carbonate, folic acid, copper proteinate.

Nutritional analysis: 

Crude protein 30% minimum
Crude fat 20% minimum
Crude fiber 3.5% maximum
Moisture 10% maximum
Ash 9% maximum
Calcium 1.1% minimum
Phosphorus 0.9% minimum
Magnesium 0.1% maximum
Taurine 2300 mg/kg
Vitamin A 34,000 IU/kg minimum
Vitamin D3 2,000 IU/kg minimum
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg minimum
DHA 1200 mg/kg
Mannan-oligosaccharides 2000 mg/kg
Fructo-oligosaccharides 1000 mg/kg


----------

